# Impossible de créer votre disque - Mac Pro mi 2010



## Maniak67 (16 Juin 2020)

Bonjour,

Je possède un Mac Pro 5,1 (mi 2010) que j'ai upgrade en changeant le processeur par un X5690 (3,46 GHz) et j'ai installé Catalina 10.15.5 .
J'ai en ma possession une clef USB 3.0 de 64 Go formaté en FAT32.

J'essaye d'installer Windows 10, téléchargé depuis le site de microsoft (Win10_2004_French_x64.iso) avec Boot Camp or je reçois ce message d'erreur au bout de 5 minutes :

"L’espace disponible est insuffisant sur le disque."

Voici le résultat de  *diskutil list *:


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *120.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         119.8 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                        EFI NO NAME                 104.9 MB   disk1s2
   3:         Microsoft Reserved                         16.8 MB    disk1s3
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data DISQUE DUR              999.1 GB   disk1s4
   5:                        EFI NO NAME                 104.9 MB   disk1s5

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +119.8 GB   disk2
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Catalina - Datos        13.8 GB    disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 26.4 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                731.4 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 MB     disk2s4
   5:                APFS Volume Catalina                11.0 GB    disk2s5

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *61.9 GB    disk3
   1:                 DOS_FAT_32 WININSTALL              61.9 GB    disk3s1
```

Le résultat pour *df -H /*


```
Filesystem     Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused      ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk2s5   120G    11G    94G    11%  487643 1169672197    0%   /
```

Le résultat pour *sudo find -x / -d 1 -regex '.[^\.\].' -exec sudo du -shx {} +*


```
find: /System/Volumes/Data/.Spotlight-V100: No such file or directory
find: /System/Volumes/Data/.Trashes: No such file or directory
find: /System/Volumes/Data/mnt: No such file or directory
find: /System/Volumes/Data/.DocumentRevisions-V100: No such file or directory
find: /System/Volumes/Data/.TemporaryItems: No such file or directory
find: /System/DriverKit: No such file or directory
  0B    /home
457M    /usr
  0B    /.DS_Store
2,4M    /bin
1012K    /sbin
  0B    /.file
  0B    /etc
  0B    /var
1,2G    /Library
24G    /System
  0B    /.VolumeIcon.icns
14M    /.fseventsd
2,4G    /private
  0B    /.vol
7,3G    /Users
27M    /Applications
  0B    /opt
4,5K    /dev
64K    /Volumes
  0B    /tmp
  0B    /cores
```

et enfin le résultat pour *tmutil listlocalsnapshots /



		Bloc de code:
	

Snapshots for volume group containing disk /:

*
Si le soucis vient du fait que le SSD est trop petit, peut on forcer a ce qu'il installe Windows sur mon disque dur de 1 To ?


----------



## Locke (16 Juin 2020)

Maniak67 a dit:


> Si le soucis vient du fait que le SSD est trop petit


Oui.


Maniak67 a dit:


> peut on forcer a ce qu'il installe Windows sur mon disque dur de 1 To ?


Non. Assistant Boot Camp refusera toute installation en dehors du disque dur interne contenant la version de macOS en cours. Pour les possesseurs d'un Mac Pro, à chaque fois c'est une grosse misère, car Assistant refuse toute présence d'un support USB autre qu'une clé d'installation !


----------



## Maniak67 (18 Juin 2020)

Problème résolu (sauf encore un petit problème que j'explique a la fin) :

J'ai installé Catalina sur un HDD de 1 To, dessus je lance Boot Camp, toujours la même erreur. Au final, en fouillant je comprends que ca peut venir de l'iso de Windows a cause du format de la clé qui bloquerait la copie de +4 Go de données. 

Je créais donc un Iso que m'a converti Boot Camp iso converter. Je relance Boot camp et magie il m'installe enfin Windows sur la clé !

Je partitionne mon HDD en 2 (500 Go) pour installer Windows, avec le format MS-FAT.
Je redémarre la clef USB et je peux enfin installer windows sur cette partition !

Pour mon Mac Book 5.1 sur windows, je dois installer le setup Boot Camp 5.1.5621 (les versions récentes sont pour les autres Mac récents). 

Nouveau problème : Or une fois installé et redémarre, je ne vois pas Catalina comme disque de demarrage dans Boot Camp.

Sur internet, j'ai cru lire sur les forum anglais que Boot Camp ne gère pas le format APFS et ne reconnait donc pas Catalina. Vous pensez que si je reinstalle Catalina mais en format _Mac_ OS étendu (journalisé) je pourrais voir Catalina ?


----------



## Locke (19 Juin 2020)

Maniak67 a dit:


> Nouveau problème : Or une fois installé et redémarre, je ne vois pas Catalina comme disque de demarrage dans Boot Camp.


Ce n'est pas nouveau, surtout avec un Mac Pro.


Maniak67 a dit:


> Sur internet, j'ai cru lire sur les forum anglais que Boot Camp ne gère pas le format APFS et ne reconnait donc pas Catalina. Vous pensez que si je reinstalle Catalina mais en format _Mac_ OS étendu (journalisé) je pourrais voir Catalina ?


Que ce soit dans le format APFS ou HFS+, ça n'apportera pas grand-chose, car ces 2 formats ne seront jamais visibles sous Windows. Il n'y a pas de souci majeur, sous macOS dans Préférences Système/Disque de démarrage si tu peux sélectionner la partition Windows, pas de souci, mais je doute que cette partition soit visible de par ton installation. Sinon, il suffit en démarrant de maintenir la touche *alt* qui fera apparaître les partitions macOS et Windows _(voire EFI Boot)_, un clic sur l'une ou l'autre et c'est tout.


----------

